# How to blood a new Ski.........YFT style.



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Ok, so most of you know that I recently bought a 525. 
Well I only managed her maiden voyage yesterday, the first time I've been able to get out since Adder Rock!

The plan was to hit Palmy and search for the Hoo&#8230;.That didn't happen, there be no Hoo out there at the mo, I was a little concerned as I'd heard that it was a little quiet, this seemed to be the case. I was beginning to think that the maiden voyage was going to be a big fat donut&#8230;&#8230;.

Much paddling later( ended up doing about 15km all up on the ski ), which by the way is great in the 525, similar to the EVO but different, but sooo much easier, I came across some bonnies and small mack tuna busting up all over the place. Quick change over to a small spoon and the donut on the maiden was averted! When the bonnie came up I pinned it in hopes of enticing a Hoo or a big spano with their fav lollie! Nothing doing after a fair paddle. This is no good.

I decided that a change of tactics was needed and went to the shy gear, the water is so clear and iridescent blue at the moment you would think its still summer. So smaller baits and lighter leader.

Right here we go&#8230;letting line out &#8230;.paddle paddle paddle&#8230;flick over bail arm ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Fark me, it's worked, good runs looks like it might be a spano, getting line back easy, heavy spano this by the feel of it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.oh no, wait, its taking line again ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ that's no freaking spano run what the! No line regained, still the odd run, damn this thing has some weight. 
Now of course the fish decided that it would be a good idea to take the rod spooled with 15lb braid and a 20 lb leader, the rod itself is one I built for myself a 12-20lb spin, and this is its first victim! To say I was impressed with its performance would be an understatement ( for those interested I call this design the "Latte Sipper Spin 2.0" Yes version one was not well received but v 2 looks to be bang on ).

The fish is down deep now still making runs, small cobe? Could be. 30 mins in I get my first look&#8230;&#8230;and damn I'm excited a YFT and no small one either! Panic! Light line, howz it hooked, play it cool Couta play it cool&#8230;. Get it yak side, FAAARRKK it's a butter ball not that long but round as, ok lets gaff this thing. Aaah no.Not happening!

When this thing pulls it goes hard as. The bugger decided that it didn't like the look of my new ski and went on another long run&#8230;..4 more times this happened 4. I'm tired now, my arms are sore and my hands are sore, I'm huffing and puffing, Man I'm unfit at the mo, must fish more to correct the problem! The 5th time it was near the yak I put the hurt on it trusting my gear to do the job at hand, steady, steady, hit it, solid connection&#8230;&#8230;YES YES YES THE FISH IS MINE!!!







What a way to blood the new ski, damn this fish looks awesome! Time check 55 odd mins&#8230;. Give or take a few. I needn't have worried, the treble was way down his throat....See Slob

Now I'm no Noob when it comes to tuna, I've knocked over a few LT's of the same weight in my time and on similar gear, granted slightly heavier but not much, and they were easily defeated. This little slob gave me stick YFT have it over LT any day of the week, in both fight and on the plate&#8230;mmmmmmmm Sashimi and salt and black pepper seared steaks&#8230;&#8230;.mmmmmmm.

Any way I digress, needed the gerni to clean the yak, and weighed the tuna, went 9.5kg dressed , never measured length but by daughter is 96cm and it was just shorter than her standing on its nose, so very very happy with that result.

My 525's maiden voyage will be one to remember and the best maiden voyage I've had to date ( this is my 4th yak ). I'm a sore but very happy man


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Dougie,

Great way to blood the new ski. A well deserved fish there.

Love that initial take. As you flicked the bail arm over, she went screaming... happy days


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Great stuff Dougie, what a way to kick things off.

Girl looks pretty proud of her dad too!!


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Great video - love the GoPro on the gaff, well done


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done Dougie, gotta be happy with that!!!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Big gob on that one, nice work ski looks great.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TWYTAB congrats Doug.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Good on ya mate! Jealous!


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great work Dougie!
Love that fish and yak, congrats!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Sue-WEEEEEEEEEE, piggy piggy piggy.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Great report 101... terrific results for both the 525 and the "Latte Sipper Spin 2.0"! Can't wish for better starters than that!

You'll just have to get out on the briny again and again to gain paddle fitness, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## TheHulk (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice yft for this spec of the woods! Did well to land it on light gear! Well done! 
Love the gaff cam!


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

carnster said:


> TWYTAB congrats Doug.


 absolutely mate absolutely!

Thanks all for the congrats, was a day t remember thats for sure!


TheHulk said:


> Nice yft for this spec of the woods! Did well to land it on light gear! Well done!
> Love the gaff cam!


Yeah it is a good YFT for thegoldie thats why I'm so happy!

I'm glad everyone likes GAFFCAM, I think I'll use it a bit more from now on, try get some new shots for eveyones viewing pleasure ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Great report 101... terrific results for both the 525 and the "Latte Sipper Spin 2.0"! Can't wish for better starters than that!
> 
> You'll just have to get out on the briny again and again to gain paddle fitness, eh?
> 
> Jimbo


Yep. Lookin' a bit porky there Douglas (I know, pot calling the....), but you're young.

Baptism in YFT blood....loved it, _and_ the photography. How many 525's sold now? Must be getting into double figures, though few blooded with such a feisty fish, I'll wager.

How do you reckon the 525 went compared to previous steeds, though the seas did look fairly calm?

BTW, you have hairy legs. :lol:


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice one Douglas. Awesome stuff. Love that golden yellow colour.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Well done bridesmaid to nothing now ,good solid YFT ,light gear is just so much more exciting on stinker fish,and don't forget to send gaffcam royalties to me ,wait il. Just take another custom spin stick .......thanks in advance


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW what a way to blood a new yak. Great video too. Love the WAAHH in the song right when he gets gaffed !! Perfect timing, did that just happen or is it master editing ? Congrats.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Love it Doug, good for you.


----------

